# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  The Gazillion Bubbles Show

## amyb

Had a delightful day in the city with Charlie and his mom, Nicole.  On this balmy sixty degree day,we went In via the Long Island Railroad. The city was mobbed. 

Brunch was at The Theater Row Cafe  and  followed by a cab ride over to the theater. 

A fun thing to do today. We saw a delightful one man show and we were all amazed by bubbles and laser light effects that had the audience giggling and wowing and cheering. Deni Yang manages to find the cutest kids in the audience to come on stage and help him with his bubble stunts. I recommend this as a kid thing to do in New York City  that will have the adults entertained as well.

----------


## JEK

Speaking of warm, we attended our last holiday party last night around the neighbors pool! A December pool party!

----------


## julianne

Sounds fun. Did Charlie go on stage?

----------


## amyb

We were in the front row and he had to move up to the edge of the stage.   Deni Yang said he needed a kid with a great big smile...so gap tooth Charlie had a good chance. He got picked to wear a foot tall hat made of tiny bubbles  and was given a baseball cap with the Gazillion Bubble Show logo. A great souvenir!

----------


## phil62

Charlie at the Bubble Show.

1-P1020069.JPG

----------


## GramChop

What a delightful memory you made with the (2nd) cutest snagglepuss on planet earth!  You are, by far the (2nd) coolest grandpeople on planet earth!  :)

----------

